# appli ipad remplissage document



## tooma59 (16 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour mes besoins pro, j'ai besoin d'une application ipad assez spécifique et apres avoir passer la journée sur internet, sur votre forum et tester des appli je deviens dingue.

En gros je vous explique mon besoin:

ajouter un document type word, pdf ou autre ( je peut adapter le document dans différents format)
le but est de remplir se document sur l'ipad le plus facilement possible et surtout avec de la précision. ( je compte acheter un stylet de bonne qualité)

Je suis agent immobilier donc le documents en question est un mandat de vente ou autre document officiel qui doit etre signé avec des mentions du genre lu et approuvé.. et ce genre de document a peut d espaces pour les informations a remplir genre adresse , nom prenom et autre...

jusque la j'ai trouver de bonne application de prise de note tres tres bien, mais aucune ne gere de document, j ai tester des appli de remplissage pdf mais ces vraiment grossier on na pas l impression de remplir véritablement le document comme a la mains avec un stylo sa se rapproche pas suffisamment.

Merci donc de votre futur aide et de votre retour sur d'éventuelle appli ( dans l ideal une appli a tester en lite , apres sa ne me derange pas de payer si l appli répond parfaitement a mon besoin j'ai un budget max de 30 euros l appli)

Merci


----------

